
A History of London at Night - acsillag
http://blog.longreads.com/2015/06/29/vagabonds-crafty-bauds-and-the-loyal-huzza-a-history-of-london-at-night/
======
markbnj
>> barking of dogs, grunting of hogs, wailing of cats, rumbling of rats,
gagling of geez, humming of bees, rousing of bucks, gagling of ducks, singing
of swains, ringing of panns, crowing of cockes, cackling of hens, scrapling of
pens, heeping of mice, trulling of dice, curling of frogs and todes in the
bogs, churking of crickets, strutting of wickets, scratching of owls,
fluttering of fowls, routing of knaves, snorting of slaves, farting of churls,
sisling of girls, with many things else; as ringing of bells, counting of
coins, mounting of groins, whispering of lovers, springling of plovers,
grouting and spinning, baking and brewing, scratching and rubbing, watching
and shrugging.

What a phenomenal passage. I've never read it before, but when I got to
"farting of churls" I wanted to get it embroidered on a wall hanging.

------
biggio
Just before you get excited and decide to come to London, let me show you the
place you are going to live
[http://www.standard.co.uk/incoming/article9482291.ece/altern...](http://www.standard.co.uk/incoming/article9482291.ece/alternates/w620/flat2.jpg)

~~~
mironathetin
Hahaha, confirmed.

One of my nieces and a friend of our daughter studied in London. One of them
didn't even have a window in her room and she still paid more than 400 Pounds
a month.

~~~
kuschku
I study in a tiny (280k) people city in northern Germany. and rent for a tiny
one-room apartment without window is — if you want to get an apartment without
waiting for years – also around 350€. Not cheap.

~~~
davnicwil
All rents anywhere in Europe worth living in 2015 are expensive - but London
really is one of those cities in its own league.

Just to clarify a couple of things:

350€ is about £250

£400 won't get you a tiny one-room apartment without windows, that would be
amazing! It'll get you a tiny windowless room, in a pretty grim house shared
with 3 or 4 (or 5, or 6) other people, in an awful or really out-in-the-sticks
location. (You can optimise by substituting some of the factors, but any way
you slice it, a £400 room anywhere in Greater London is not going to be good).

Probably the baseline for a studio apartment (I've never seriously looked so
could be a bit off) is £800-£900 per month for anywhere resembling a decent
location.

~~~
mironathetin
"£400 won't get you a tiny one-room apartment without windows, that would be
amazing! It'll get you a tiny windowless room,"

yes, they lived in rooms, not appartements indeed.

